# Little game: A to Z



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

It is a good challenge I think.

For each letter of the alphabet corresponding to the first letter of a composer's name, give your most favorite work. Certain letters will be difficult to fill, I am sure.

My thought:
A: Albinoni, sinfonia in D major (don't have the reference...cheap CD)

B: J.S. Bach, Brandenburg concerto no 3

C: Corelli, concerto grosso, op. 6 no 4

D: Dittersdorf, symphony in E flat major (Grave Eb9)

E: No one

F: ex aequo: J.C. Fischer, chacinne in F major; F. E. Fesca, overture from Cantemire

G: M. Giuliani, concerto fore guitar no 1

h: Handel, Messiah. 

I: No one

J: No one

K: Kraus, symphony in C minor (VB 142)

L: Lully, Te Deum

M: ex aequo: Mozart, Don Giovanni, Mendelssohn, violin concerto.

N: No one

O: Orff, Carmina Burana (ok, only for O Fortuna)

P: Pleyel, symphony in F minor (Ben 138)

Q: Quantz, flute concerto in G major

R: Reicha, winded quintets, op. 91 no 1

S: Schubert, symphony no 9

T: ex aequo: Tchaikovsky serenade for strings in C major; Telemann concerto in E flat major for two horns 

U: no one

V: ex aequo: Vivaldi concerto in D minor (op. 3 no 11); Vanhal, symphony in D minor

W: Samuel Wesley, symphony in B flat major.

X: No one

Y: No one

Z: Zelenka, Gesù al Calvario


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

Fill in your gaps, Handel!

(And finish your greens, while you're at it. And clean your room, too, why not?)

((And then listen to some Eckert, some Ives, some Janáček, some Nielsen, some Ussachevsky, some Xenakis, and some Young, to start with. Then we'll talk!))


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

some guy said:


> Fill in your gaps, Handel!
> 
> (And finish your greens, while you're at it. And clean your room, too, why not?)
> 
> ((And then listen to some Eckert, some Ives, some Janáček, some Nielsen, some Ussachevsky, some Xenakis, and some Young, to start with. Then we'll talk!))


I can't fill because I don't know no composers corresponding to the letters.


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow, this is tough! Here's as much as I could fill out for now. Many blanks.

A: Albeniz - Iberia

B: Beethoven - String Quartet No. 13 Op. 130

C: Chopin - Grande Polonaise

D: DeBussy - Danse sacree et Danse profane, pour harpe et orchestre.

E: Elgar - Cello Concerto

F: Franck - Piano Quintet

G: Grieg - Piano Concerto

H: Haydn - Seven Last Words of our Savior on the Cross (version for string quartet).

I: Ibert - Scherzetto for solo harp

J: none yet.

K: Khachaturian - Gayane Suites

L: Lhoyer, Antoine - Concerto pour guitare

M: Mozart - Serenade "Gran Partita"

N: none yet

O: none yet

P: Prokofiev - Romeo and Juliet

Q: none yet

R: Rodrigo - Concerto de Aranjuez

S: Schubert - Cello Quintet

T: Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto

U: none yet

V: Vivaldi - Four Seasons

W: Wagner - Das Rhinegold (Entrance of the Gods into Valhalla)

X: none yet

Y: none yet

Z: none yet


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Tough work but still interesting...

I should give a look to Mozart's Grand Partita. I listened to some excerpts, but that was many years ago.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Ashley, In Sara, Mencken, Beethoven and Christ There were Men and Women
Bruemmer, Lizard Point
Cage, Atlas Eclipticalis
Dhomont, Foret Profound
Eckert, des Nichts, verlorene Schatten
Ferrari, Society II, or if the piano were a female body
Gobeil, Trilogie d'Onde
Henze, Symphony #10
Ives, Symphony #4
Janacek, Osud
Kagel, Nah und Fern
Lachenmann, Gran Torso
Mumma, Hornpipe
Norgard, Terrains Vagues
Oliveros, Primordial/Lift
Partch, Delusion of the Fury
Quellet, Oppressum
Rowe, Dial:Log-Rhythm
Stockhausen, Hymnen
Tudor, Neural Syntheses
Uitti, There is Still Time
Varese, Poeme electronique
Webern, Five Pieces for Orchestra
Xenakis, Mycenae Alpha
Yau, The Hidden Tongue
Zorn, Forbidden Fruit


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

A- Isaac Albéniz- Iberia
B. J.S. Bach- The Well Tempered Clavier
C. Frederic Chopin- Nocturnes
D. Claude Debussy- Preludes
E. Elgar- Cello Concerto
F. Gabriel Fauré- Requiem
G. Henryk-Mikolaj Górecki- Symphony no. 3
H. Handel- Messiah
I. Charles Ives- Symphony "Three Places in New England"
J. Leos Janáček- Glagolitic Mass 
K. Zoltán Kodály- Sonata for Solo Cello
L. Franz Liszt- Hungarian Rhapsodies
M. W.A. Mozart- Die Zauberflöte "The Magic Flute"
N. Carl Nielsen- Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
O. Carl Orff- Carmina Burana
P. Giacomo Puccini- Madama Butterfly
Q. Johann Joachim Quantz- Flute concerti (is there any other possibility?)
R. Gioachino Rossini- Barber of Seville
S. Franz Schubert- Die Winterreise
T. Piotr Ilyitch Tchaikovsky- Piano Concerto no. 1
U. ?
V. Giuseppe Fortunino Francesco Verdi- La Traviata
W. Richard Wagner- Tristan und Isolde
X. ?
Y. ?
Z. Alexander von Zemlinsky- Psalms


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks, *Handel*! A fine challenge, indeed. Okay... here goes-


A- Auber, Fra Diavolo overture
B- Beethoven, Symphony 7
C- Chopin, Andante Spianato & Grande Polonaise Brillante
D- Dvorak, Symphony 9
E- Elgar, Enigma Variations
F- Franck, Symphony in D minor
G- Gershwin, Concerto in F
H- Holst, The Planets
I- Ippolitov-Ivanov, Caucasian Sketches
J- Janacek, Sinfonietta
K- Khatchaturian, Gayne
L- Leoncavallo, Pagliacci
M- Mahler, Symphony 5
N- no current favorite
O- Orff, Carmina Burana
P- Prokofiev, Violin Concerto 1
Q- no current favorite
R- Rachmaninoff, Piano Concerto 3
S- Schubert, Symphony 8
T- Tchaikovsky, Swan Lake
U- no current favorite
V- Verdi, La Traviata
W- Wagner, Der Ring des Nibelungen
X-Y-Z- no current favorite
Agonized over narrowing down "S." "B," "M," and "H" were no picnic either. That was interesting.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

CTP, you seemed to have missed J and Q.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

_Here are my favourite songs:_

Adam: "Minuit Chrétiens"
Berlioz : "Les Nuits d'Eté" 
Couperin : "Leçons des Ténèbres"
Debussy : "L'Ombre des Arbres", or "Clair de Lune"
Fauré : "En sourdine"
Gounod : "Venise"
Hahn : "Si mes vers avaient des ailes"
Ibert : "Chansons de Don Quichotte"
J
Krier : "Le Rêve passe"
Liszt :"Die drei Zigeuner"
Massenet : "Nuit d'Espagne"
Poulenc : "Les Chemins de l'Amour"
Q
Ravel: "Le Martin Pêcheur"
Saint-Saëns :"Extase" 
Thomas "Connais-tu le pays où fleurit l'oranger ?" from Mignon.
U
Verdi : difficult choice, because there are so many wonderful arias…
Wolf : Italienisches Liederbuch (Ich habe die CD mit Elisabeth Schwarzkopf und Dietrich Fischer- Dieskau)
X 
Y
Z


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

Albinoni - Adagio in G minor (does it count, with the spurious authorship? if not, let's say Adam - Giselle, ballet).
Beethoven - 9th Symphony (well, really, an impossible choice with a logical answer i suppose)
Charpentier - Médée (opera)
Donizetti - L'elisir d'amore (opera) OR Dvorak's cello concerto (can't decide!!!)
Elgar - Cello Concerto
Fauré - Requiem
Gounod - Faust (opera)
Händel - Giulio Cesare in Egitto (opera)
Ippolitov-Ivanov - Caucasian Sketches
J ---
Kraus - Symphony in C minor VB 142
Lully - Persée (opera)
Mozart - Krönungsmesse (What an impossible letter! Even in Mozart's oeuvre alone I can't choose.)
Nielsen - Symphony No. 4 (I don't really like him all that much)
Offenbach - Gaité Parisienne or La Périchole
Purcell - Dido & Aeneas
Q --
Rossini - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Schubert- Trout Quintet (very tough)
Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 4 (VERY TOUGH) and sorry, Telemann
U ---
Verdi - La Traviata (or Missa di requiem??) I'm sorry Mr. Vivaldi hahaha.
Weber - Der Freischutz
X ---
Y ---
Z ---


----------



## Beethoven (Oct 19, 2007)

Morigan said:


> Verdi - La Traviata (or Missa di requiem??) I'm sorry Mr. Vivaldi hahaha.


No no NO! Vivaldi doesn't accept that kind of apology! Now get down on your knees and GROVEL


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Morigan, (Vivaldi) lol.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

*Bump of the Month Club*

Every now and then, I find some interesting threads while doing some semi-archival searches... 
and this one caught my eye!

Would any of our present company like to have a go at this challenge??


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

a legitimate way to spam the forum with your favorite (underated/obscure) composer. why not.

Arensky Violin Concerto in Am Op.54
Boccherini String quartets (sorry Beethoven,Bruch)
Cherubini String Quartet no.3 in Dm
Dvorak String Quartet America
Elgar String quartet in Em
Franck, piano works
Grieg, String Quartet in Gm
Haydn, String quartet no.63 Op.76/4 Sunrise
Ives String Quartet No.1 From Salvation Army
Joachim Violin Concerto in Hungarian Style
Khachaturian Violin Concerto in Dm
Lalo Symphonie Espanogla
Mendelssohn String Quartet no.2 in Am
Nielsen String Quartet no.2 in F
Offenbach barcarolle (Tales of Hoffman)
Paganini Violin Concerto no.2 in Bm La Campanella
Q
Ravel String Quartet in F
Spohr String Quartet no.16 in Am Op.58/2
Taneyev String quartet no.1
Uematsu, Nobuo Final Fantasy VII
Verdi String quartet in Em, seriously this is good
Walton Violin Concerto
Xenakis, not like him but no choice
Ysaye ,Eugene Sonata for solo violin Op.27
Zappa, maybe something re works by Steve Vai, seriously also it listed in Wikipedia as classical composer


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Thank you Chi! I needed a good diversion on a lazy rainy afternoon. My answers will be a lot of repeats of what has gone before - or more predictable. (A lot of esoteric stuff was listed before.)

*Avison* - one of the 12 Concerti Grossi after Scarlatti. (runner up was Tor Aulin, Violin Concerto No. 3 in C minor)

Too many fantastic B's, but - 
*Beethoven* - Symphony No. 9

*Correlli *- any of the Concerti Grossi, op. 6

*Debussy* - Three Nocturnes (runner up Dvorak - Symphony No. 9)

Keith *Emerson* - Piano Concerto No. 1 (runner up Elgar Enigma Variations)

*Faure* - Pelleas et Melisande Suite

*Gliere* - Symphony No. 3 (runner up Griffes - The White Peacock)

The H's gave me great consternation - 
*Holst* - The Planets, especially Jupiter (runners up Hermann - The Day the Earth Stood Still Suite; Handel - Organ Concerto No. 14 in A; Howells - Penguinski)

*Ippolitov-Ivanov* - Caucasian Sketches Suite No. 1. Hey, you gotta have a little cheese in your diet.

*Janacek* - Sinfonietta

*Kodaly* - Dances from Galanta

*Liszt* - Les Preludes (runner up, Ligeti - Requiem for soprano and a bunch of other stuff)

*Mendelssohn* - Hebrides Overture (runner up, Monteverdi 1610 Vespers)

*Nielsen* - Symphony No. 3

*Orrego-Salas* - Sextet for B flat clarinet, string quartet & piano, Op. 38 (runner up Offenbach - Tales of Hoffman: Barcarolle )

"P" gave me fits too.
*Prokofiev* - Lieutenant Kije Suite (runner up Poledouris - Conan the Barbarian; Poulenc - Sonata for Flute and Piano)

"R" is impossible! I ended up tossing a coin.
*Rachmaninoff* - Piano Concerto No. 2 (runners up Rameau - Les Indes Galantes; Ravel - Daphnis et Chloe Suites; Respighi - Ancient Airs and Dances Suites; Rimsky-Korsakov - Le Coq d'Or Suite; Rodrigo - Concierto de Arunjuez; Rubinstein - Piano Concerto No. 5 in Eb) I could almost make my entire listening playlist using only "R's!"

"S" is impossible too, but one does stand out.
*Stravinsky* - Rite of Spring (runners up D. Scarlatti - Sonata, yes that one. No I meant the other one. Schumann - Piano concerto in A; Schubert - Symphony No. whatever it is these days "Unfinished"; Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1)

*Telemann* - Suite for flute, harpsichord & continuo in E (Concerts et Suites No. 4/10) or any of a couple thousand similar works he wrote.

Marco *Uccellini* - Aria sopra la Bergamasca, for 2 violins & continuo (I had to dig for that one)

*Vaughan-Williams* - Tallis Fantasia (no contest)

*Wagner* - Siegfried's Death and Funeral March
*
Xenakis* - Syrmos, or anything else. One lengthy blast of disorganized noise is as good as the next.

*Yoshimatsu* - Digital Bird Suite

*Zappa* - G-Spot Tornado, orchestral arr. (runner up Zwilich - Flute Concerto)

Yes, Zappa most undeniably wrote classical music and often claimed the weird pop stuff was just a way to finance the classical.

Whew! I need a break now.


----------



## TWhite (Feb 23, 2010)

Hoo-HAH! Is THIS one a corker, LOL!

Okay: 
Albeniz: IBERIA
Brahms: PIANO CONCERTO #1 IN d minor
Copland: EL SALON MEXICO
DeFalla: THE THREE CORNERED HAT
Elgar: THE CROWN OF INDIA
Franck: VARIATIONS SYMPHONIQUES
Ginastera: ESTANCIA
Harris: SYMPHONY #3
Ibert: DIVERTISSEMENT
Janaceck: SINFONIETTA
Khatchaturian: PIANO CONCERTO 
Liapunov: LEZGHINKA
Mahler: SYMPHONY #2
Neilsen: SYMPHONY #4
Orff: CARMINA BURANA
Prokofiev: PIANO CONCERTO #3
Rachmaninov: SYMPHONY #1
Szymanowski: ETUDE IN B-FLAT
Tchiakovsky: SYMPHONY #2
Villa-Lobos: DANZA DEL INDIO BRANCO
Walton: BELSHAZZAR'S FEAST

Okay first things that came to my mind.

Tom


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

A-*John Adams*- _Harmonium_
B-*J.S. Bach*- _The Well Tempered Clavier_
C-*Frédéric Chopin*- _Nocturnes_
D-*Claude Debussy*- _Preludes_
E-*Sir Edward Elgar*- _The Dream of Gerontius_
F-*Gabriel Fauré*- _Requiem_
G-*Don Carlo Gesualdo*- _Tenebrae Responsoria_
H-*Joseph Haydn/G.F. Handel*- _The Creation/The Messiah_
I-*Charles Ives*- _The Unanswered Question_
J-*Josquin (des Prez)*- _Magnificat_ (Segovia MS)
K-*Charles Koechlin*- _Les heures Persanes/Les Chants de Nectaire_
L-*Ruggero Leoncavallo*- _Pagliacci_
M-*W.A. Mozart*- _Le Nozze di Figaro_
N-*Carl Nielsen*- _5th Symphony_
O-*Jacques Offenbach*- _Gaîté Parisienne_
P-*Giacomo Puccini*- _La bohème_
Q-*Johann Joachim Quantz*- _Flute Sonata no. 14_ (although he wrote and endless number)
R-*Sergei Rachmaninoff*- _Vespers_
S-*Franz Schubert/Richard Strauss*- _Winterreise/Four Last Songs_
T-*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*- _Eugene Onegin_
U- None
V-*Giuseppe Verdi*- _La traviata_
W-*Richard Wagner*- _Tristan und Isolde_
X- None
Y- *Niel Young*- _Cinnamon Girl_ 
Z- *Jan Dismas Zelenka/Alexander von Zemlinsky*- _Missa Votiva/Lyric Symphony_


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Awww - I left out Q by pure accident. I certainly would have chosen a Quantz flute concerto.


----------



## Sorin Eushayson (May 10, 2009)

Okay, I couldn't resist posting something for this one! Here I go...

*A*lkan, Charles Valentin: Concerto for Solo Piano
*B*eethoven, Ludwig van: Missa Solemnis
*C*herubini, Luigi: Requiem in C Minor
*D*vorak, Antonin: Requiem, Op. 89 (don't have many other D's)
*E*ggert, Joachim: Symphony in C Major
*F*alconieri, Andrea: Sonata detta L'Infante Archibizzarra
*G*rieg, Edvard: Symphony in C Minor
*H*andel, George Frideric: Messiah
*I* - No Entry!
*J* - No Entry!
*K*raus, Joseph Martin: Riksdagmusiken (this is really the only entry I have for K)
*L*uther, Martin: Deutsche Liedmesse
*M*ozart, Wolfgang Amadeus: Requiem
*N* - No Entry!
*O*ckeghem, Johannes: Requiem
*P*ergolesi, Giovanni: Missa Romana
*Q* - No Entry!
*R*ameau, Jean-Philippe: Pieces de Clavecin en Concerts
*S*carlatti, Alessandro: La Santissima Trinita
*T*artini, Guiseppe: La Sonata del Diavolo
*U*ccellini, Marco: Sinfonia La Gran Battaglia
*V*ivaldi, Antonio: Concerti Grossi, "L'estro Armonico"
*W*esstrom, Anders: String Quartet in B Major (again, my only entry for this letter)
*X* - No Entry!
*Y* - No Entry!
*Z* - No Entry!

Of course, the B's, H's, and M's had some valiant competition.  Hmm... Looking over my list I think I need to give Zelenka a try!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

Wow. So I'm still the only one who's done the whole alphabet. Amazing. And all those blanks at letters that are dead easy, like J and N? Hmmmm.

(And I'm not sure we should let Weston count Xenakis, not if this is his description: "One lengthy blast of disorganized noise is as good as the next." _Dis_organized? Really?)


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

some guy said:


> Wow. So I'm still the only one who's done the whole alphabet. Amazing. And all those blanks at letters that are dead easy, like J and N? Hmmmm.
> 
> (And I'm not sure we should let Weston count Xenakis, not if this is his description: "One lengthy blast of disorganized noise is as good as the next." _Dis_organized? Really?)


It was a joke. I knew it would get people stirred up. I went and listened to a Xenakis at random and Syrmos came up. In truth it kind of frightened me in a good way, so I can honestly say it is my favorite (and only) "X" piece.

Glad to see someone else throwing in Uccellini.


----------



## Sorin Eushayson (May 10, 2009)

some guy said:


> Wow. So I'm still the only one who's done the whole alphabet. Amazing. And all those blanks at letters that are dead easy, like J and N? Hmmmm.


Well, I think it has a lot to do with your interests. I prefer earlier music, Baroque-Classical mainly, so I don't listen to Nielsen, Xenakis, Janacek, etc., hence why my (and others') entries there are blank. Congrats on being the first All-Alphabet Composer Champion, though!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

Weston, I shoulda used a smiley there, to indicate I was enjoying your joke, not getting stirred up about it! Dang. And they're so easy to use, too.

Even I should have been able to do that.

Sorin, I've been trying to be modest all this time. (Look at the date of my award winning post!) But I finally gave up. I AM the greatest! (Wait. Hasn't that one been used already? Dang.)


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Just wait, will include some Ø/Ö´s , Å´s and Æ/Ä´s also ...


----------



## Mr Dull (Mar 14, 2009)

Here is my list.

Not a complete Alphabet as I don't have any music by composers who's names start with Q U X or Y though I was surprised by how many I have starting with G.

A	Anonymous quite a lot of Medieval and renaissance music or Adams chairman dances from Nixon in China
B	Britten Violin concerto
C	Chopin Mazurka No 13 in A minor
D	Debussy String Quartet No1
E	Elgar Sea pictures
f	Faure Requiem
G	Greig Piano concerto No 1
H	Hummel Trumpet concerto in E
I	Ives Three places in new England
J	Janacek String Quartet No1
K	Khatchaturian Sparticus
L	Henry Lawes Sweet stay while
M	Marais Sonnerie de sainte Genevieve du mont de Paris
N	Neilsen Symphony No 5
O	Ockeghem Missa Prolationum
P	Paisiello Piano concertos
Q
R	Rameau Harpsichord music
S	Soler	Fandango
T Tallis Spem in Alium
U	
V	Vivaldi concerto for two mandolins
W	Weill Rise and fall of the city of Mahagonny
X
Y
Z	Zelenka Missa Dei Filli


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

> A Anonymous quite a lot of Medieval and renaissance music or Adams chairman dances from Nixon in China
> B Britten Violin concerto
> C Chopin Mazurka No 13 in A minor
> D Debussy String Quartet No1
> ...


 A very personal list; interesting how you chose both "heavy" 20th Century-repertoire and lesser known - if more "accessible" - earlier works, some of which I think I´ll check out.


----------



## Serenade (May 2, 2010)

Sorry, there are a few gaps!

A: Arnold – Symphony No. 5

B: Brahms – String Quintet in G Opus 111, first movement “Allegro non troppo, ma con brio”

C: Converse – The Mystic Trumpeter (awesome, awesome piece, would recommend it to anyone!)

D: Delius – In a Summer Garden

E: Elgar – The Dream of Gerontius

F: Faure - Requiem

G: Gershwin – An American in Paris

H: Handel – Zadok the Pirest

I: Ippolitov-Ivanov – Caucasian Sketches suite No. 1 (Hey Weston - Nice!)

J: Jenkins – The Armed Man (does that even count? Will I get Lynched for saying that?)

K: Kalinnikov – Symphony No. 1

L: Liszt – Beethoven Transcription of the Pastoral Symphony (that’s probably cheating)

M: Mahler – Symphony No. 5

N: 

O: Orff - Carmina Burana

P: Parry – I was Glad

Q: 

R: Rutter - Gaelic Blessing (I know, I know, there's a reason though)

S: Shostakovich – Symphony No. 12

T: Tchaikovsky – Violin Concerto 

U: 

V: Vaughan-Williams - Serenade to Music

W: Walton – Crown Imperial

X: 

Y: 

Z: Zemlinksy – (can’t remember the name of the piece!)


I initially put Vivaldi Gloria for V and then when I realised my mistake nearly had a heart attack! I'm sorry Ralph!


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Alkan - That étude about the village fire. (I'm a sucker for drawing room romanticism )
Brahms - 1st piano concerto
Carissimi - Motets
Dvorak - 9th
Elgar - Enigma Variations
Fauré - Variations on a theme op 79
Gesualdo - in monte oliveti (Gesualdo ftw. Expressionism in Renaissance)
Hummel - concerto for flute
Ibert - Concerto for Flute
Janacek - Jenufa
Katchaturian - Sonata n3 for piano
L - Lassus. any and all
Mahler - 1st symphony
Nielsen - some symphony
Ockeghem - Deo gratias
Palestrina - Jesu Rex admirabilis
Quantz - chill music or what?
Rimsky Korsakov - Sheherazhade
Schumann - Carnaval de Vienne
Tallis - If Ye Love me
U - I'm changing my name and composing somethign, just for the purpose of this game
Vaughn williams - The lark ascending
Wagner - Wesendong Lieder
Xenakis (don't know works, don't want to know them either)
Ysasye - Poème élégiaque
Zimmerman - just guessing there's at least one zimmerman who composed something?


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Jess said:


> J: Jenkins - The Armed Man (does that even count? Will I get Lynched for saying that?)


Hardly classical music, I daresay. that being said, I sang it once and it's not boring (a quality a lot of pop music lacks)


----------



## Serenade (May 2, 2010)

Rasa said:


> Hardly classical music, I daresay. that being said, I sang it once and it's not boring (a quality a lot of pop music lacks)


Hardly classical music indeed, it's very much a sort of Classic FM new age Rutter-esque thing but... well I couldn't think of anything else and for it's repetitiveness and silton-like qualities it is quite fun


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Some of Rutter's shorter pieces aren't bad though, some nice carols. Not new age.


----------



## Serenade (May 2, 2010)

starry said:


> Some of Rutter's shorter pieces aren't bad though, some nice carols. Not new age.


Have a look at what I put for "R". I do like a lot of his stuff, maybe a tad too much (long story).


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeh quite a good piece, not quite sure I like how he closes it out though. Doesn't seem to quite flow to the end in a couple of performances I just heard on youtube. Still don't think it is new age though.


----------



## Serenade (May 2, 2010)

Fair enough! I guess I said that because it's not Baroque ^^.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Adams - Harmonielehre
Bruckner - 4th Symphony
Carter - Concerto for Orchestra
Dvorak - 7th Symphony
Elgar - 1st Symphony
Fetler - Concerto for Orchestra
Grieg - Peer Gynt
Holst - The Perfect Fool
Ifukube - Symphonic Fantasia No. 1
Janacek - Sinfonietta
Kilar - Exodus
Larsson - 3rd Symphony
Mahler - 2nd Symphony
Nielsen - 2nd Symphony
Orff - Carmina Burana
Prokofiev - Romeo & Juliet
Q - ?
Roussel - 3rd Symphony
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring
Tchaikovsky - Voyevoda
U - ?
Vine - Celebrare Celeberrime
Wiren - 4th Symphony
Xenakis - Jonchaies (the only X I have ...)
Yoshimatsu - Threnody to Toki (the only Y I have ...)
Zemlinksy - Die Seejungfrau (the only Z I have ...)

B, M and S was the hardest (I had to leave out Sibelius!). I'll have to search for some Q's and U's.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

ugh.. this will be difficult..

Albeniz - Iberia, suite for piano
Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 30 in E Major
Copland - Piano Variations
Debussy - Images, from Preludes (Book 1)
Franck - Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
Godowski - 53 Studies on Chopin Etudes
Handel - Jephtha
Ives - Piano Sonata No. 2
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto in Db
Liszt - Ballade No. 2 in B Minor
Mozart - The Magic Flute
Nielsen - Symphony No. 5
Orff - you know which one..
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 3 in C Minor
Quantz - random flute concerto
Rore - De la belle a contrade d'oriente
Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5
Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 in B Minor
Verdi - Aida
Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
X-Y-Z - some random 20th century crap


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh dear quite a few letters missing and, like Weston, agonising over others.

Allegri – Misere (runner up Adams - Nixon in China)

Bizet Carmen (runners up Beethoven – Fidelio, Bach – Weihnachtsoratorium, Berlioz - La damnation de Faust)

Catalani – La Wally

Donizetti – La Fille du regiment (runner up Dvořák- Rusalka)

Elgar - Enigma Variations

Faure - Requiem

Glass - Akhnaten

Handel – Giulio Cesare

Janacek - Jenufa

Katchaturian - Spartacus

Lully – Cadmus et Hermione

Monteverdi – Il Ritorno d’Ulisse in patria (runner up, Mozart Le Nozze di Figaro, but really, I couldn’t live without either of them)

Nicolai - Merry Wives of Windsor

Offenbach – Orphée aux Enfers

Purcell – Dido and Aeneas (runners up Puccini - Tosca; Prokofiev – War & Peace, Pergolesi - Stabat mater)

Rameau - Les Boréades (runners up Rossini – Barber of Seville; Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 3)

D. Scarlatti – Sonata K402, if I must choose one. (runners up R.Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier, Stravinsky - Firebird)

Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin

Verdi – Don Carlos

Wagner – Götterdämmerung (as long as I can fast forward through the Norns)


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Ravellian said:


> Quantz - random flute concerto


I lol'd...


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok, here goes:

Alkan - Grand Sonata "The Four Ages"
Boulez - Piano Sonata No. 3
Carter - String Quartet No. 1
Debussy - Jeux
Erkel - Laszlo Hunyadi (Hungarian opera)
(de) Falla - The Three Cornered Hat
Gesualdo - Madrigals (Book 1)
Haydn - Symphony No. 99
Ives - Piano Sonata No. 1
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass
Kats-Chernin - Piano Concerto No. 2
Lleyendecker - Violin Concerto
Mendelssohn - Piano Trio No. 2
Nielsen - Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable"
Ornstein - Piano Sonata No. 4
Piazzolla - Maria de Beunos Aires (suite)
Q - pass
Rota - "La Strada" suite
Shankar - Sitar Concerto No. 1
Takemitsu - Three film scores for string orchestra
U - pass
Villa-Lobos - Choros No. 8
Walton - String Quartet in A minor
Xenakis - Shaar (the only piece I have heard by him & it was live in concert!)
Y - pass
Zemlinsky - Sinfonietta


----------



## Comistra (Feb 27, 2010)

Interesting concept. Here's what I can come up with:

Albinoni - Concerto a cinque Op. 5 No. 1
Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 8
Chopin - 4 Ballades
Dvořák - The Wood Dove
Elgar - Cockaigne overture
Franck - Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
Grieg - Fra Holbergs tid
Haydn - Symphony No. 39
I - ?
Janáček - Sinfonietta
Kreisler - Praeludium and Allegro
Liszt - Fantasia on Hungarian Folk Songs
Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20
N - ?
Orff - Carmina Burana
Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 4
Q - ?
Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on a theme of Paganini
Smetana - Má vlast
Tchaikovsky - Swan Lake
U - ?
Vivaldi - Trio Sonata Op. 1 No. 12 (La Follia)
Willson (Meredith) - Symphony No. 2
X - ?
Y - ?
Z - ?

A couple of choices were made because I had only one or two pieces that I didn't hate for that letter; and I left one letter empty because the only piece I had by a valid composer I find unlistenable.

Difficult task, though! For some letters I had to struggle to choose from many, and for others I had to struggle to find anything worthy.


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Wagner - Götterdämmerung (as long as I can fast forward through the Norns)


Skip the Norns? Heresy!

Ok, this task is too hard if I include all the history of music. I'm going to try *just the 20th Century*

Adams: Harmonielehre
Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
Copland: Symphony 3
Debussy: La Mer
Elgar: Symphony #2.
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto
Gorecki: 2nd Symphony "Copernican"
Holst: The Planets
Ives: 3 Places in New England
Janacek: Violin Concerto
Koechlin: Boussin Ardent
Ligeti: Requiem
Martin: Petite Symphonie Concertante
Nørgård: Symphony 2 (I just heard this for the first time last week, but I think I like it more than what I know from the obvious alternative, Nielsen)
Orff: Carmina, though I wish there were a better option...
Prokofiev: Romeo & Juliette
Qodaly: Dances of Galanta..
Rautavaara: Symph. #5
Strauss: Four Last Songs
Takemitsu: Tree Line
U...got nothing
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #5.
Webern: 6 Pieces for Orchestra 
Xenakis: Metastasis
Young, LaMonte: Composition 1960 #7 
Zemlinsky: Seejungfrau

A, M, R and S were especially tough, lots of good choices. Q, U, and Z I basically have nothing.

Also what's with all the *Xenakis* hate on this board? He's a terrific composer, certainly not worth reflexive disparagement just b/c he's not tonal and his name happens to start w/ X.


----------



## thatperson (Mar 1, 2010)

Antheil: Symphony 5 the joyous
Barber: Second essay
Copland: Dance Symphony
Debussy: La mer
Elgar: Sea Pictures
Faure: Elegie
Grofe: Grand Canyon suite
Holst: The Planets
Ives: The Unanswered Question
Janacek: Taras Bulba
Kodaly: Cello solo sonata
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
Mahler: Symphony 8
Nielsen: Symphony 4
Orff: Carmina Burana
Prokofiev: Symphony 3
Q: idk any lol
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Shostakovich: Symphony 5
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini
U: idk
Verdi: Requiem
Wagner: Tannhauser
Xenakis: Rebonds A and B
Yun: Symphonic Scenes
Zimmer: Bunch of movie music


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

That Honey Nut Berlios pic had me laughing for several minutes....


----------

